# XMMS и UTF-8

## chapaev

Кто мне может сказать почему у меня XMMS вмесио букв какието квадратики показевает? при старте я получаю такое сообщение:

```
# > xmms

Gdk-WARNING **: Missing charsets in FontSet creation

Gdk-WARNING **:     JISX0208.1983-0

Gdk-WARNING **:     KSC5601.1987-0

Gdk-WARNING **:     GB2312.1980-0

Gdk-WARNING **:     JISX0201.1976-0

Message: fmt 5, channels: 2

```

как шрифт стоит -misc-fixed-medium-r-*-*-10-*

Я попробевал запустить:

```
LANG="ru_RU.koi8r" xmms 
```

работает безупречно! все остальные проги работают на UTF нормально (даже mc работает без проблем  :Wink: )

Вот мои настройки:

```
# locale -a | grep ru

ru_RU

ru_RU.iso88595

ru_RU.koi8r

ru_RU.utf8

russian

ru_UA

ru_UA.koi8u

ru_UA.utf8

```

```
# locale

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=

```

спасибо за ранее!

----------

## kon

cat .gtkrc 

style "gtk-default-ru" {

       fontset = "-monotype-arial-medium-r-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1"

}

class "GtkWidget" style "gtk-default-ru"

----------

## chapaev

заменив .gtkrc изщезли квадраты но вместо них появились карякули!

я попеталса заметить шрифт в XMMS и получил следующее:

```
** WARNING **: Failed to open font: "-monotype-arial-medium-r-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1".
```

странно  :Shocked:  шрифты та на месте!

```
# > locate arial | grep /usr/share/fonts

/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arial.ttf

/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arialbd.ttf

/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/arialbi.ttf

/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/ariali.ttf

```

----------

## viy

Посмотри тут

----------

## misterxx

 *kon wrote:*   

> cat .gtkrc 
> 
> style "gtk-default-ru" {
> 
>        fontset = "-monotype-arial-medium-r-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1"
> ...

 

а где находится файл .gtkrc ?

----------

## viy

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> а где находится файл .gtkrc ?

 

В ${HOME}, т.е. в твоем домашнем каталоге.

----------

## misterxx

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *misterxx wrote:*   а где находится файл .gtkrc ? 
> 
> В ${HOME}, т.е. в твоем домашнем каталоге.

 

хм. у меня ее там нет. Что для лучшей поддержки utf8 создать ?

----------

## _Sir_

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> а где находится файл .gtkrc ?

 Обычно общесистемные настройки бывают в /etc, например загляни в /etc/gtk. Твои "частные" или пользовательские настройки хранятся в виде дот-файлов в твоем домашнем каталоге, видны по ls -a в консоли или после выбора "показывать скрытые файлы" в меню файлового менеджера.

Иногда в доках по конкретному пакету рекомендуют скопировать общесистемные настройки в домашний дот-файл и править по вкусу. Если соответствующая программа не находит пользовательских настроек, берутся общесистемные, если нет и их, то берутся вкомпиленные умолчания. Это соглашение, его придерживаются не все программеры  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *misterxx wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*    *misterxx wrote:*   а где находится файл .gtkrc ? 
> 
> В ${HOME}, т.е. в твоем домашнем каталоге. 
> 
> хм. у меня ее там нет. Что для лучшей поддержки utf8 создать ?

 Так создай!  :Smile:  По UTF-8 начни отсюда

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

----------

## misterxx

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> [Так создай!  По UTF-8 начни отсюда
> 
> http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ru_RU.utf8_Gentoo_way

 

 :Smile:  да так всыё и сделал. но не всё пока работает как бы хотелось  :Sad: 

А про gtk+ там в том описании в приложениях стоит. но не написано что это для чего, вот я и спралил надо ли мне это  :Smile: 

Да вот тут моя проблемка описана: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2008034#2008034 (внизу)

Есть идеи ?

----------

## _Sir_

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> Есть идеи ?

 Всегда!  :Smile: 

В xmms не все находят в настройках выбор шрифтов. Если у тебя буквы в меню и надписях некорректно выводятся, как правило "виновата" gtk, а вот если в именах треков/артистов, тут еще и выбор шрифтов может помочь, для чего тебя на utf-wiki я и гонял, там и на шрифты есть ссылки.

----------

## misterxx

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

>  *misterxx wrote:*   Есть идеи ? Всегда! 

 

это хорошо !  :Smile: 

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> В xmms не все находят в настройках выбор шрифтов. Если у тебя буквы в меню и надписях некорректно выводятся, как правило "виновата" gtk, а вот если в именах треков/артистов, тут еще и выбор шрифтов может помочь, для чего тебя на utf-wiki я и гонял, там и на шрифты есть ссылки.

 

спасибо за инфу. сделал я .gtkrc как расписано в упомянутой инструкции. А умляуты немецких букв так в меню xmms-а так и не пропечатываются  :Sad:  даже gtk пересобрал по новой, но толку не дало.

----------

## _Sir_

Обрати внимание, в каких приложениях у тебя не все символы отображаются. Есть основанные на gtk, есть на qt. Если ни в тех ни в других, то шрифты. Хотя есть еще ньюанс. В конфигурации xorg или, если используешь сервер шрифтов xfs, то соответственно в его конф.файле путь к шрифтам utf лучше указать первым. Алиасов шрифтов, например fixed полным полно.

Да, тут еще про "перекодировку" самой КДЕ говорили. Если это правда, то в ее KDE Control Centre видимо нужно выбрать тоже уникод.

----------

## misterxx

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Обрати внимание, в каких приложениях у тебя не все символы отображаются. Есть основанные на gtk, есть на qt. Если ни в тех ни в других, то шрифты. 
> 
> 

 

а как узнать на gtk это или qt ?

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Хотя есть еще ньюанс. В конфигурации xorg или, если используешь сервер шрифтов xfs, то соответственно в его конф.файле путь к шрифтам utf лучше указать первым. Алиасов шрифтов, например fixed полным полно.
> 
> 

 

xfs у меня заинсталирована, но не при старте не грузится. насколько я понял, значит не используется.

xorg выглядит так:

```
Section "Files"

    RgbPath "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath  "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

EndSection
```

но я не знаю какие тут из них юникодошные  :Sad:  нужна подсказка.

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Да, тут еще про "перекодировку" самой КДЕ говорили. Если это правда, то в ее KDE Control Centre видимо нужно выбрать тоже уникод.

 

да но так только язык выбирать можно. кодировку нельзя.  у меня там немецкий выбран.

----------

## viy

Я делал так:

- на страничке Encodings выбирал автоопределение кодировки русского языка и указывал, что выводить строки надо в utf8;

- на страничке со шрифтами все шрифты выбирал как fixed-...-iso10646-1

Все.

----------

## _Sir_

 *viy wrote:*   

> Я делал так:
> 
> - на страничке Encodings выбирал автоопределение кодировки русского языка и указывал, что выводить строки надо в utf8;
> 
> - на страничке со шрифтами все шрифты выбирал как fixed-...-iso10646-1
> ...

 Думаю, только для Qt/KDE

----------

## viy

fluxbox/xfce/fvwm

----------

## edge

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  да так всыё и сделал. но не всё пока работает как бы хотелось 
> 
> А про gtk+ там в том описании в приложениях стоит. но не написано что это для чего, вот я и спралил надо ли мне это 
> ...

 

Набери команду xfontsel, выбери тот шрифт, который нормально отображает русские буквы и в пиши его ~.gtkrc как советовали.

----------

## _Sir_

 *viy wrote:*   

> fluxbox/xfce/fvwm

 Э-э, Дорогой, а где там *viy wrote:*   

> - на страничке Encodings выбирал автоопределение кодировки русского языка и указывал, что выводить строки надо в utf8; 
> 
> - на страничке со шрифтами все шрифты выбирал как fixed-...-iso10646-1

 Это пахнет KDE Control Centre. Тем более, рекомендация шла про то, как обойти ненужную самостоятельность КДЕ в области кодировок. 

 :Smile: 

----------

## viy

Блин, что за детсад?

Мы говорим об XMMS, или где? Открываешь настройки, открываешь закладку Encodings --- настраиваешь! Открываешь закладку Fonts --- настраиваешь!

Какой KDE? Какой Control Center?!

----------

## _Sir_

А чего кричать-то? Посмотри на свой пост от Sun Jan 23, 2005 5:38 pm

Я, к примеру, действительно не понял, что ты именно в xmms открывал настройки.

----------

## viy

Да потому что не логично думать про KDE или что еще, когда речь идет о настройках xmms'а.

Ладно, погорячился я, извини. Сегодня в ночную, почти сутки не сплю...

----------

## _Sir_

Ну, про KDE вообще скоро будет думать нелогично... Еще чуть-чуть и это будет не WM, а ось в оси.  :Smile:  Своему никак не могу объяснить, что хочу переключать раскладки не уродским <Ctr><Alt><k>, а RightControl, как прописано в xkb. И главное, на вкладке настроек стоит -- использовать правила xkb! В Xfce все нормально...

----------

## misterxx

спасибо всем за инфу и советы, но пока проблемка не решена.

 *viy wrote:*   

> Я делал так:
> 
> - на страничке Encodings выбирал автоопределение кодировки русского языка и указывал, что выводить строки надо в utf8;
> 
> - на страничке со шрифтами все шрифты выбирал как fixed-...-iso10646-1
> ...

 

с xmms меня помоему не допонили. та инфа что идёт он проиграимых файлов она у мены настроина и кажет хорошо. проблема лежит в менюшках самого xmms-а:

http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~misterxx/Kodierung/xmms_preferences.png

я и qt и gtk пересобирал уже. И с xfontsel вычесленный фонт в ~.gtkrc садил. не помогает  :Sad: 

----------

## hermes_jr

Мля, этж немецкий  :Laughing: 

Ну юзай LANG="en_US" xmms и всё у тя буит  :Smile: 

----------

## misterxx

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> Мля, этж немецкий 
> 
> Ну юзай LANG="en_US" xmms и всё у тя буит 

 

 :Smile:  Так у меня и локль немецкая (de_DE@utf8). А зачем мне XMMS на англиском ? Да нет, хотелось бы чтоб это добро на немецко было.

----------

## misterxx

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> Ну юзай LANG="en_US" xmms и всё у тя буит 

 

всё равно попробовал: язык оболочки стался немецкий и каракули соответственно тоже тут.  :Sad: Last edited by misterxx on Tue Feb 01, 2005 3:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viy

Как вариант, собери xmms с USE="-nls".

Или используй beep-media-player, это ветка xmms с поддержкой его шкурог и плагинов, с интерфейсом на gtk-2.

Я, надысь, перешел на mpd+ncmpc/mpc. Идея --- запускаешь mpd (сервер), подключаешься в любой момент клиентом, выбираешь список песенок и запускаешь. Потом можешь отключить клиента --- сервер продолжит играть. Учитывая мои частые перебеги из консоли в X'ы и обратно, это удобно!

----------

## misterxx

 *viy wrote:*   

> Как вариант, собери xmms с USE="-nls".
> 
> Или используй beep-media-player, это ветка xmms с поддержкой его шкурог и плагинов, с интерфейсом на gtk-2.

 

xmms с USE="-nls" работает отлично, и всё хорошо показывается. Благодарю за решение проблемки !

 *viy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Я, надысь, перешел на mpd+ncmpc/mpc. Идея --- запускаешь mpd (сервер), подключаешься в любой момент клиентом, выбираешь список песенок и запускаешь. Потом можешь отключить клиента --- сервер продолжит играть. Учитывая мои частые перебеги из консоли в X'ы и обратно, это удобно!

 

да идея интересная. это типа радио по заказам получается  :Smile: 

----------

